# Fraying of the meniscus



## bethh05 (Jan 25, 2010)

The physician dictates that the patient was noted to have some mild fringe loose fragments along the inner surface of the lateral meniscus that he debride with a shaver. I am wondering if this is just a debridement or is there some guidelines of what constitutes a menisectomy?  Thank You


----------

